# How to do a news story



## drapetomaniac (Feb 6, 2010)

If you're interested in video journalism, here is your start

[video=youtube;YtGSXMuWMR4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtGSXMuWMR4&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Hippie19950 (Feb 9, 2010)

Man Drape, I've wasted a lot of time in my life, but I don't remember it being this boring... Unfortunately, I must admit that much of the "News" we see today, especially National and International follows this line out. Ok, so I just wasted more time writing this... Actually, I'm beginning to like wasting time  Makes the wait for the nursing home pass a little more easily.
Hippie...


----------



## drapetomaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

I should apologize.  I work for a newspaper, so this was probably an inside joke all to myself here.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 9, 2010)

That was hilarious! So true.


----------



## Hippie19950 (Feb 10, 2010)

I really did find it humorous, so don't worry about it. I was just being my normal disdaining self  Actually, this may be the first time we have had something we both found common ground on, but DO NOT let anyone else know, or our reputations are shot!! Take care, and find some more.
Hippie...


----------

